# eix e cose strane[ risolto ]

## manang

mi capita che quando do un eix-sync la lista viene aggiornata, e ciò si deduce che se do un emerge -pvD world mi da la lista dei pacchetti da installare.

ma quando finisce e faccio eix nome_pacchetto, la versione installata non è nell'elenco dei pacchetti disponibili...come mai?

ciao

----------

## djinnZ

puoi essere più preciso e riportare cosa succede? Non capisco.

----------

## manang

succede che i pacchetti che mi installa non sono nella lista del portage, o meglio non me vengono mostrati...copio un esempio

```

nino@natta ~ $ eix eix

[D] app-portage/eix

     Available versions:  0.7.9 0.8.8 (~)0.9.1

     Installed versions:  0.9.2(19:26:45 04/06/07)(-sqlite)

     Homepage:            http://eix.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Small utility for searching ebuilds with indexing for fast results

```

quindi è installata la versione 0.9.2, ma sul rigo avaiable versions non è presente questa versione

e lo fa con molti pacchetti

quando termina l'esecuzione di eix-sync non mi dice quali sono stati gli aggiornamenti....

grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## djinnZ

ma se nello stesso caso fai emerge -pv eix cosa riporta?

nel frattempo prova se con un update-eix si risistema (o ti porta errore di lock o di cache proprio su eix)

Stai usando degli overlay? (ma penso sempre ad un errore di eix, si dovrebbe aggiornare da solo dopo un sync)

----------

## manang

grazie risolto...o almeno credo...comunque se ho overlay cambia qualcosa?

fino a qualche giorno fa andava tutto bene anche con i pacchetti delle overlay che avevo

comunqur risolto

----------

## djinnZ

alcuni overlay possono smascherare alcune versioni o mascherarne altre quindi non sei più in condizion i standard e si deve tenerne conto.

Quando risolvi un problema oltre al tag risolto è buona norma dire come così se qualcuno cerca sul forum trova la soluzione.

----------

## manang

ok scusate

ho dato un update-eix e tutto è ritornato alla normalità...ciao

----------

## djinnZ

 *manang wrote:*   

> ok scusate

 

non c'è bisogno delle scuse, non era un rimprovero, ma è saltato il wink.

----------

